# XANAX and IBS



## Guest (Sep 25, 2000)

G'day from OzyLand. I haven't been here for the last 6 months or so and wow...Things have really changed on this web site thanks to Jeff.I just want to share something good that is happening to me through the use of XANAX. I have started taking half a tablet twice a day since last May and it really helped me a lot to a degree that I managed to have a trip to Tokyo without worrying about IBS, as before, travel was a NO NO for me. I don't know if anyone mentioned XANAX before on the board but there are lots of posts since I've been here last. The only problem I have now is I cannot get off it, even decreasing the dose affected me...My excellent GP is working on that. Take care and Good luck with IBS.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2000)

Hi Michel from Down Under- I use Xanax in emergencies when I get very anxious or to sometimes help me stay in a deeper sleep- feel half awake most nights due to the 'flashes" etc.I have never taken it on a regular basis, so I don't know if it would help me with the severe chronic D that I have- I was afraid of getting dependant on it and then having problems getting off of it- Problem is that this drug, as all of these tranquilizers are very addicting-clonopin, librium- I was wondering what dose you are one- when u say 1/2 , 1/2 of what dose ?- I take the 0.2.50 mg. ones- they do come in the stronger dose of 0.5 mg.- So are you taking 1/2 of the 0.2.50 or 1/2 of the .5mg., which would be a total of 5 mg. a day? It is good that your doctor is helping you to taper off so that you don't get withdrawal symptoms. Do your IBS symptoms come back when u lessen the dose or is it other types of symptoms of withdrawal? thanks for any help you can give me with this- donnamaria


----------



## Varian (Aug 20, 2000)

What kind of IBS do you have? Is Xanax a IBS thing or is it for something else? Do you have to go to a doctor to get it? Thank you very much for any help you can give me. Email at varians###yahoo.com


----------



## Cindy Pooh (Sep 3, 1999)

Michel.....I was on Xanax for about 4 years for severe panic attacks....When I was ready to go off the pills and the panic attacks were under control I had no problems tapering off and now I use maybe 1 or 2 a year.....This drug saved my life - I know many people don't like Xanax, but I truly feel it gave me back my life....Good luck!!!


----------



## misty (May 8, 2000)

Good Morning! (hope so anyway...) I take Xanax, also. It is used to treat severe anxiety and panic attacks. I have been on Xanax for appr. 10 yrs and yes, there are some people who don't approve of Xanax. But it gave me back some sort of life...to where I could leave my house again. I think that people should take whatever works for them since we are all different and everyone has to use whatever works for them. I take the .5mg dosage. I normally take 1/2 of that dosage once or twice a day. But things have been rough for me over the past year and my dr says to take a whole .5mg....but I've not done that yet. I do take about 3 halves a day right now. But after reading the Physician's Desk Reference Book....that's still a very low dose for treating Panic Disorder. According to the book, treatment for Anxiety Disorder - the starting dosage is .25 - .5 mg 3 times a day...increasing as needed to a maximum of 4mg, taken in small dosages. Treatment for Panic Disorder is anywhere from 1mg - 10mg...with the typical being 5-6 mg daily. The starting dosage would be .5mg 3 times a day and increasing every few days up to whatever is needed.Coming off of Xanax can be hard, that's why you have to come off of it gradually. At this point, my dr is still not wanting to take me off of it. I'm doing really well about managing my doses...and only take JUST what is necessary. Some days I do have to take 3 or 4 halves of the .5mg, but that's when I'm travelling or having a really anxious day....but most days I can take just 1 or 2 halves with no "withdrawal" problems. My usage is carefully monitored...and I'm allowed to adjust my med as necessary...since I've never had to take more than has been prescribed....and most of the time, I don't even take the amount that IS precribed! I'm waiting for the day....just like everyone else, where I don't have to rely on any meds...but until then, I'll do whatever it takes to maintain some sort of a life. It's much better than being agoraphobic, which I was at one time. Good Luck to everyone who does have to take Xanax. I think that as long as you are carefully being monitored by your dr and you don't take too much, that you'll be fine...


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2000)

I too have taken Xanax (just 1/2 of a .5 tablet would do the trick) in the past when my IBS pain would get really bad. Problem was no MD ever wanted to give me another prescription for it! My new doctor said to try Effexor because it isn't habit-forming like Xanax and other anti-anxiety drugs. Problem is while Xanax used to work for me almost immediately, he said the Effexor will take 6-8 weeks to take effect. I'm now starting week 3 and am starting to feel that it's helping. May be an alternative for you when you get off the Xanax. Good luck!sickofpain


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I have been on Xanax every day since my husband passed away in April. I used to just take it every once in a while for anxiety. I take 1 0.25 every night and have a decrease in IBS diarreha about a 2 months after taking it, If this is what it takes to help with diarreha I will take it forever. People with high blood pressure and diabetes take a pill every day for the rest of their life, and hey, to me IBS is a disease that has to be controlled or you will have no life.


----------



## babydoc_au (Jan 26, 2000)

Hello from another Australian! A little while ago there was a discussion about other benzodiazepines (the class of drug to which Xanax, Valium, Serepax etc all belong). For those who don't know, it is a prescription drug indicated for the short term treatment of anxiety disorders.All benzodiazepines have one problem in common - tolerance and dependency. Tolerance means that as you keep taking it, your body becomes used to it and you need to use larger amounts to get relief of symptoms. Dependency means that your body becomes used to having the drug regularly and if you try to stop it suddenly, you are likely to experience withdrawl symptoms. If you use high enough doses for long enough and try to stop immediately the withdrawl symdrome can be severe (rebound anxiety, shakes, sweats, convulsions, hallucinations.) It is important that if you have been using them for a while the dose is reduced gradually to avoid this.Having said this, benzodiazepines can of course be used responsibly. Usually this means short term use (2-4 weeks ) monitored by a Dr. If the dose is no longer helpful and you feel the need to increase it, talk with your Dr first They will not cure any disorder, but provide short term relief only.


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

I know what you mean! I was on Xanax for 5 years. Had to switch to an antidepressant called Serzone. This stuff saved my life. Hasn't helped IBS but my socialphobia is GONE and so are panic attacks. Good Luck to you.


----------



## Clancy Garner (Apr 5, 2000)

Xanax is wonderful and dangerous too!! Years back whem my IBS and stress levels were both much higher I took 4 of the .5mg a day. That was not easy to stop... uninformed I tried to stop cold turkey and it was not good. I read up and did the reducing dose.Today, I use .25 mg twice a day plus 1 prozac a day. The prozac is not supposed to be addictive, but it has the added benefit of increasing the blood serum level of the xanax without having to take more xanax.I am a stress related IBS-D, and the xanax helps. I've talked with the GI and at this level it is not supposed to be addictive.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2000)

Hi everyone,I have been diagnosed with IBS 12 Years ago. For a period of 10 yrs I resigned to the fact that I have to live with it and it was hell. After I discovered this forum I started to actively seek solutions. I tried nearly everything mentioned here to no avail. My GP mentioned that XANAX may relax my colon nerves and I tried it. I am taking the 0.5mg. I started with 1/2 tablet in the evening as my symptoms were worse in the morning (6 to 7 visits to the toilet and always have the feeling of needing to go, plus cramps and D.). The 1/2 tablet didn't do any good. He said to have another half in the morning and suddenly I started to notice that I am going once a day or every 2 days to the toilet and during the day I don't have the feeling of needing to go. I still have the occasional bad day but this is due that by gaining confidence I started not to watch what to eat. I gained 4Kg as I was underweight. Last month my GP said to drop the morning dose and in no time I slumped back. I went back to the normal dose and I noticed that it took longer this time to get back to normal (I did regret dropping the morning dose). Now, the 0.5mg dose is very minimal and personaly if I have to live with it for the rest of my life so be it. As Cindy said, it is giving me my life back. Hope I answered all the questions here, if not please email me.LOL......Michel


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2000)

xanax, like all other benzos, is only addictive if used for an extremely large amount of time, in fairly large doses. as a benzo, it is much less suited for the treatment of IBS than other benzos w/ longer half-lives. .5 mg lorazepam is usually the best benzo for IBS, as it is not TOO strong and has a fairly long half-life. people are usually way too scared of taking benzos or painkillers, which they shouldn't be, especially if you have IBS, b/c you have a legitimate medical problem. for me, remeron (mirtazapine) worked better than any benzo, b/c it includes the 5HT2 blocking effect of lotronex (alosetron) as well as a 5HT3 blocking effect, and a stiumlation of the 5HT1 receptor, as well as a central noradrenergic action...all of which makes you feel a hell of a lot better. anyway, i hadn't posted here in a while, since this christmas, and this board (the old one, which i guess is now archived) was a big help to me last year, so i wanted to share some information that i had gained. i hope everyone is doing well, especially those still around from back then...


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2000)

I starting taking 1 - .25 xanac a day, instead of as needed and noticed less ibs-d attacks. I've cont' this for just about two years now. I do take 2 per day sometimes for days or nights that I know will be stressful. I've tried Zoloft, Elavil and Buspar because they aren't addictive but I couldn't stay on any because of severe side effects. xanax has never given me any problems ---- has only Helped Me!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2000)

I had side effects when I took Xanax, so my doctor prescribed Klonopin (it's similar to Xanax, but it is longer lasting, but takes longer to reach full effect). It helped with my IBS-D which seems to be triggered by stress and fear. I also have a problem with anxiety and panic disorder. After taking Klonopin for a few weeks, I noticed that I would forget to take it and just felt better knowing it was there if I needed it. I feel like I do not have a physical dependence, but a psychological one. I rarely take the pills now, but I always want to have one available!


----------

